# Advance Designs



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

How many poeple out there are running Advance Designs? I am looking for input on spring rates for the best auto cross setup and don't care about daily driving. I would like the car to over steer if anything. I plan to run a rear swaybar and AD camber plates. The car is being setup for STS. Thanks for any input you can give.


----------

